# Sheetrock stilts



## Rigo C. (Dec 18, 2021)

Has anyone used a pair of Sheetrock stilts I’ve been thinking about buying some but wanted to see what some of you guys think about them


----------



## nbriley (Oct 28, 2018)

My crew of hangers use them and my finishers use them, they do 8, 9, 10 up to 11 ft on them, love watching them work!
What are you using them for?
My hangers and finishers can't do without them


----------

